# The Results: Critique Me Please......



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is my first stab at a continental. I just followed a few pictures and there are tons of mistakes, but it was pretty fun. It took forever! I tried to keep her close enough to a show clip in case I want to show her at a year old(i did not touch her topknot or neck hair). [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't really critique you, but I think you did a pretty good job w/ the placement of the jacket, bracelettes and rosettes. It may just be the way her hair is laying in that pic, but it looks like the hair on her rosettes is longer than the jacket, which makes her top line look off. Others can probably help more. I do know that many professional pet groomers don't do that good of a job on their first CC.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I can't really critique you, but I think you did a pretty good job w/ the placement of the jacket, bracelettes and rosettes. It may just be the way her hair is laying in that pic, but it looks like the hair on her rosettes is longer than the jacket, which makes her top line look off. Others can probably help more. I do know that many professional pet groomers don't do that good of a job on their first CC.


Yes, I think the hair on the rosettes may be too long. I was scared to cut too much My biggest issue was the shaving part. One of the photos I looked at was from thestars (her photo of Bindi on another thread). The shaved part looked completely free of hair. I can't get it smooth like that. Thanks for the response!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Yes, I think the hair on the rosettes may be too long. I was scared to cut too much My biggest issue was the shaving part. One of the photos I looked at was from thestars (her photo of Bindi on another thread). The shaved part looked completely free of hair. I can't get it smooth like that. Thanks for the response!


Overall a very commendable first time job. However a few pointers. The Jacket is about an inch to short, easily fixable and the rosettes are fine but just need to be readjusted when the jacket is extended. The chest is a bit to deep behind the front legs. and just even out the front bracelets. Overall a fine first time job! Trust me each dog is done a bit different to complement their body type.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

thestars said:


> Overall a very commendable first time job. However a few pointers. The Jacket is about an inch to short, easily fixable and the rosettes are fine but just need to be readjusted when the jacket is extended. The chest is a bit to deep behind the front legs. and just even out the front bracelets. Overall a fine first time job! Trust me each dog is done a bit different to complement their body type.


Thanks! So I just need to let an the hair grow*about an inch more* on the jacket(between the end of the jacket and the rosettes)? That's easy enough. There is a lot more evening out I need to do, but poor Kala needed a break Your girl Bindi is breathtaking.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Jacket too low in front. The bottom of the jacket should be at the elbow and it should arc up towards the chest. I think the rosettes are great. Perhaps a tiny bit too large, but they are very close (WOW this bitch has shelf!!!!)

I think it looks good. You have about 9 months of growth to do before the neck hair grows to correct length, but.... great start!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Kudos to you on your rosettes, I think most people tend to make them to small or stick them in the wrong place the first time they try this clip. So YAY for you  for being 99% correct. Maybe just some slight adjustments (already mentioned) and they'll be about perfect. Very nice


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Jacket too low in front. The bottom of the jacket should be at the elbow and it should arc up towards the chest. I think the rosettes are great. Perhaps a tiny bit too large, but they are very close (WOW this bitch has shelf!!!!)
> 
> I think it looks good. You have about 9 months of growth to do before the neck hair grows to correct length, but.... great start!


Thanks, I will definitely be trimming the front part of the jacket.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Kudos to you on your rosettes, I think most people tend to make them to small or stick them in the wrong place the first time they try this clip. So YAY for you  for being 99% correct. Maybe just some slight adjustments (already mentioned) and they'll be about perfect. Very nice



Thanks!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Gosh I keep looking at these pictures and it's killing me. I really want to set this pattern into something... anything *eyeballs the cat* I have two that I maintain but I haven't taken a blank slate and set a new pattern into the coat in a long while.

I can't even manage to bathe my two girls right now though so I have to wait  I'm sooooooooooo jealous!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Gosh I keep looking at these pictures and it's killing me. I really want to set this pattern into something... anything *eyeballs the cat* I have two that I maintain but I haven't taken a blank slate and set a new pattern into the coat in a long while.
> 
> I can't even manage to bathe my two girls right now though so I have to wait  I'm sooooooooooo jealous!!!


LOL, I put Bailey in a lion clip for that exact reason. I keep seeing all the pretty Poodles and I don't have mine yet.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Really nice job for a first try! The front bracelets look too high to me. They should be the same height as the back bracelets. I actually used a ruler to set mine so that I knew for sure they were the same height back and front. 

Those rosettes always get me!!! LOL I always seem to have one taller than the other and never notice it until they are on the floor and I am looking down on them (slaps head)!
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _ The front bracelets look too high to me. They should be the same height as the back bracelets.
> _


_

NO!!! The front bracelets should be slightly higher. This gives the Poodle the illusion of a desirable uphill outline._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> NO!!! The front bracelets should be slightly higher. This gives the Poodle the illusion of a desirable uphill outline.


_!? OMG....we read it in one of our grooming books (can't remember which one now) and have been doing that right along! I had no idea and apologize for giving misinformation.

Cbrand, if you allow the bracelets to be higher than is seen on Kalamama's dog, would that not leave very little shaved leg exposed? Sorry, I guess I'm still learning too._


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _!? OMG....we read it in one of our grooming books (can't remember which one now) and have been doing that right along! I had no idea and apologize for giving misinformation.
> 
> Cbrand, if you allow the bracelets to be higher than is seen on Kalamama's dog, would that not leave very little shaved leg exposed? Sorry, I guess I'm still learning too._


I think once I trim the lower front part of the jacket then more shaved leg would be exposed and lengthen her front legs a bit. Not sure though.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I remember cbrand telling me that about the front bracelets when I started Harry's Miami and let his grow to be higher and she's right it does balance the pattern out. It says in Kalstones to put them at the same length so that's what I followed when I originally set his pattern.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> I think once I trim the lower front part of the jacket then more shaved leg would be exposed and lengthen her front legs a bit. Not sure though.



Right. The bottom of the jacket should only come down to the elbow If your bitch is particularly deep chested, this may mean a close clip on the bottom of the rib cage (Penny has to be clipped with a #4 blade because she is so deep). As the jacket moves forward from the elbow, it should angle up towards the sternum. The sternum should be the apex of the curve. Once at the sternum, it should start to curve back towards the neck. When you shave the front leg, it helps to shave the front leg up from the elbow a bit at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think that is pretty good for your first time. Her rear looks good ! 

keep us posted on her progress in CC


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Right. The bottom of the jacket should only come down to the elbow If your bitch is particularly deep chested, this may mean a close clip on the bottom of the rib cage (Penny has to be clipped with a #4 blade because she is so deep). As the jacket moves forward from the elbow, it should angle up towards the sternum. The sternum should be the apex of the curve. Once at the sternum, it should start to curve back towards the neck. When you shave the front leg, it helps to shave the front leg up from the elbow a bit at a 45 degree angle.


Gah when you print it out like that it seems so confusing and complicated.hwell:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _
> 
> Those rosettes always get me!!! LOL I always seem to have one taller than the other and never notice it until they are on the floor and I am looking down on them!
> _


I have that black spoo that I post photos of every so often in an extremely modified version of the continetal. LoL His rosettes are the same way sometimes. I looked at theM a few months ago and realized OMG, One is slightly lower than the other so it looks smaller. @#$#%$# !!!!!!!!!!!
LoL, I set his bracelets the same way you've done but that a whole different thing there, he pee's on them if they aren't a little low on the front legs - darn dog! I truly hate maintaining bracelets... but they are so darn pretty on some dogs. 

If you haven't already get yourself a step stool to stand on when you are clipping the rosettes, it helps to be able to look down on them like you can when they are off the table and on the floor while you are clipping. Helps get a straighter line too for anyone who may desire to try any of the various dutch clips. It becomes obvious if the dog is bowing out or leaning to one side (ahem JAZZ!!!!) when you are higher up. I miss having an electric table!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> I have that black spoo that I post photos of every so often in an extremely modified version of the continetal. LoL His rosettes are the same way sometimes. I looked at theM a few months ago and realized OMG, One is slightly lower than the other so it looks smaller. @#$#%$# !!!!!!!!!!!
> LoL, I set his bracelets the same way you've done but that a whole different thing there, he pee's on them if they aren't a little low on the front legs - darn dog! I truly hate maintaining bracelets... but they are so darn pretty on some dogs.
> 
> If you haven't already get yourself a step stool to stand on when you are clipping the rosettes, it helps to be able to look down on them like you can when they are off the table and on the floor while you are clipping. Helps get a straighter line too for anyone who may desire to try any of the various dutch clips. It becomes obvious if the dog is bowing out or leaning to one side (ahem JAZZ!!!!) when you are higher up. I miss having an electric table!!


_Thanks a lot Wonderpup. I do have a stool but never thought to stand on it so I could get up over the top and have a look. I'll do that. _


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Disclaimer; careful using the step stool don't step off accidently lol. I fell off mine not so long ago because I am so used to walking and moving around while grooming its hard for me to remember to keep my feet still even for a few minutes. I don't move the dog I move me in otherwords lol. Whoops, john took the stool away and put it back in his office from where it was on loan anyway lol.


----------

